# Post Dental Extraction Problem - Please help!



## ashermac (Nov 4, 2013)

My dog is listless, fearfull and very lethargic after having 13 teeth extracted.

She is a rescue, we've had her for 4 months, we think she is about 8 years old.

On Friday she had 13 teeth extracted (broken, decay, etc). Friday night and Saturday she seemed fine--tired but fine. Today she has absolutely no energy, she whimpers when she has to move her head and generally just tries to lay completely motionless. She is still eating and taking her medicine but is reluctant to drink. She is on Rimadyl and antibiotics. 

It just seems to me she is in immense pain. She is normally very stoic and doesn't whine or cry. What also worries me is that she seemed better yesterday than today.

Is this normal after so many extractions? I will call the vet tomorrow but I just can't stop worrying.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

She might need stronger pain meds. I wonder if they did not do a nerve block like they do on us (novacaine for humans) and it is now worn out. That she is eating still is good news. You can try chicken broth low sodium kind to see if she drinks that. Also see if she prefers ice chips to water. You can also make broth ice cubes too. I would still call the vet tomorrow and voice your concerns to the vet.


----------



## ashermac (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you so much-- I tried watered down chicken broth and she drank it. I will ask about increasing her pain meds. 

I would feel so much better if she was sleeping but it seems she can't get comfortable and just lays still and stares.

Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

How is she today? Poor girl.


----------



## ashermac (Nov 4, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> How is she today? Poor girl.


She seems to be doing a bit better- Thank you for asking. I took her to the vet after work. They examined her said her mouth looked okay but that it felt like she pulled a muscle in her neck. I have no idea how that happened. They showed me how to massage it and prescribed muscle relaxers and an extra pain reliever

Now she is on:
Antibiotics
Rimadyl
Muscle relaxer
and Tremidol (I think that's how it's spelled)

The last two are only on an as needed basis--I'm hoping she'll only need them for a day or two.


----------

